# Fun script



## Jaschiii (17. Mai 2005)

Guten Abend. Ich habe mir mal so ein kleines Fun-Script erstellt. Dieses dieht folgendermaßen aus:


```
menu nicklist,query {
     -
     $iif($$1 != $null,Kick/Ban/Slap)
     .Kick
 ..Fußball:/kick $chan $$1 Torwart abstoss | .timer 1 2 kick $chan $$1 Der Ball fliegt weit | .timer 1 6 kick $chan $$1 Mischlow nimmt an und passt zu Schowlow | .timer 1 10 kick $chan $$1 Schowlow schießt aufs Tor und... | .timer 1 16 kick $chan $$1 auuuuu vorbei
     ..Verschiedene Kicks:  kick $chan $$1 $read script/text/kick.txt
     .Banned
 ..Fußball:/kick $chan $$1 Torwart abstoss | .timer 1 2 kick $chan $$1 Der Ball fliegt weit | .timer 1 6 kick $chan $$1 Mischlow nimmt an und passt zu Schowlow | .timer 1 10 kick $chan $$1 Schowlow schießt aufs Tor und... | .timer 1 16 mode $chan +b $$1 | .timer 1 16 kick $chan $$1 TTOOOOOORRRRR
  ..Timeban 15sek.:/mode $chan +b $$1 | kick $chan $$1 Komm doch bald wieder - Timeban 4 15sek. | .timer 1 15 mode $chan -b $$1
  ..Timeban 30sek.:/mode $chan +b $$1 | kick $chan $$1 Komm doch bald wieder - Timeban 4 30sek. | .timer 1 30 mode $chan -b $$1
 ..Timeban 1min.:/mode $chan +b $$1 | kick $chan $$1 Komm doch bald wieder - Timeban 4 1min. | .timer 1 60 mode $chan -b $$1
  ..Timeban 5min.:/mode $chan +b $$1 | kick $chan $$1 Komm doch bald wieder - Timeban 4 5min. | .timer 1 300 mode $chan -b $$1
 ..Timeban 10min.:/mode $chan +b $$1 | kick $chan $$1 Komm doch bald wieder - Timeban 4 10min. | .timer 1 600 mode $chan -b $$1
 ..Timeban 15min.:/mode $chan +b $$1 | kick $chan $$1 Komm doch bald wieder - Timeban 4 15min. | .timer 1 900 mode $chan -b $$1
 ..Timeban 30min.:/mode $chan +b $$1 | kick $chan $$1 Komm doch bald wieder - Timeban 4 30min. | .timer 1 1800 mode $chan -b $$1
     ..Timeban 1h.:/mode $chan +b $$1 | kick $chan $$1 Komm doch bald wieder - Timeban 4 1h. | .timer 1 3600 mode $chan -b $$1
     ..Permanent.:/mode $chan +b $$1 | kick $chan $$1 Du hast es leider übertrieben 4 ...permanent ban...
     ..Verschiedene Kicks:/mode $chan +b $$1 |  kick $chan $$1 $read script/text/kick.txt
     .Slaps
     ..Slap:/me  slaps $$1 around a bit with a large trout
     ..Ass:/me tritt $$1 mal richtig in den 
 ..Atompilz:/me knebelt $$1 an einem kleinen mit Plutonium gefüllten Bömbchen fest und löst 200km weiter die Detonation aus, die $$1 in einem Atompilzchen verschwinden lässt ;-)
     ..Pittbull:/me lässt seinen notgeilen Pitbull von der Leine und hetzt ihn auf $$1. Keine angst $$1 ... der will nur  ;-)
   
   
   }
```
 

 Nun möchte ich das wenn ich jemanden banne, das nicht der Nick gebannt wird (wie es im moment ist), sondern das die IP bzw. der Auth des Users gebannt wird. Kann man dieses irgendwie machen?

   MfG Jaschiii




 --------------------------
 P.S.: Kann das sein das die Forenuhr eine Stunde zurück hängt?
 --------------------------


----------



## MasterJM (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

da könntest du z.B. mit der IAL arbeiten. Wenn du auf den Auth banen willst kann ich mir
derzeit 2 Arten vorstellen. Einmal nur auf auth ban, wenn der User den Mode +x gesetzt hat
(einfachere Lösung) oder halt generell wenn er schon authed ist, da musst du den raw Event nutzen.

Mehr zum IAL gibts in der mIRC Hilfe:



> $ial(nick/mask,N)
> Returns the Nth address matching mask in the IAL .
> 
> $address(nickname,type)
> ...



Sollte sich für dich ganz einfach realisieren lassen und wenn du die Mask mit iswm (/help iswm) 
abfragst kannst du auch die erste Lösung für den Auth ban leicht realisieren.

Gruss JM


----------



## Helmut Klein (17. Mai 2005)

Statt $$1 musst du beim Ban $$address($1,2) nutzen. Dann wird der Ban *!*@addresss gesetzt.
Die Sache mit dem Timer zum entfernen des Bans kannst du dir auch sparen, geht einfach über "ban -u".


```
ban -u60 $$chan $$address($1,2) | kick $$chan $1 1min ban.
```

Es gibt in neueren mIRC-Versionen beim ban-Befehl sogar direkt eine Option dass derjenige auch gleich gekickt wird (-k glaube ich). Weitere Infos findest du unter:



> /help /ban


----------



## Jaschiii (17. Mai 2005)

Danke Helmut für den Tip, klappt alles prima 


 MasterJM kannst du mir das erklären wie du das mit den raw Event meinst und wie ich das einbauen kann?




 MfG Jaschiii


----------

